# aquarium plant seeds from china



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone I came across a seller that sells aquarium plant seeds from china. They sell as a mix and the seller claims there are 30 different kinds of plants in the mix. I asked him what they were and he gave me a list of some of the plants as follows:

"Mayaca sp, Cymbidium nanulum, Rotala rotundifolia(red), Rotala rotundifoliagreen form, plum, Microsuinm sp., Cryptocoryne petchii, Bulbostylis barbataRotth.Kunth, little Moss, Vallisneria natans, Anubias nana, Ceratophyllum demersum L, water banyan, Amazon sword, Chlorophyta, Microsorium pteropus, Azolla imbricata, etc."

I tried looking up the plants one by one but I couldn't find Mayaca sp,plum, Bulbostylis barbataRotth.Kunth,Chlorophyta, and little moss as aquatic plants. Can some one guarantee that all of the above are actual aquatic plants and not just some random plant seeds?

Thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Even if they are all legit, growing aquatic plants from seeds is not easy. Of course some are easier than others. Hornwort is listed there, a plant which rarely flowers, even in nature, so I have to wonder about the claim.


----------

